# install_state: too many dynamic rule



## rugal14 (Dec 10, 2009)

excuse me as I can tell this problem ipfw: install_state: too many dynamic rule and google search but not contradola solution, they found that one need only increase I estevalor peron I fix net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_max = 16384 .


----------

